# Was haltet ihr von dieser Website?



## SebeXtreme (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich und ein paar Freunde nehmen an einem Wettbewerb von Juniorwebaward (http://www.juniorwebaward.ch) teil.

Hier ist die Website:
http://codeportal.juniorwebaward.ch

Codeportal ist eine Website, die es Programmierern ermöglicht ihre Programme/Projekte vorzustellen und zum Download bereitzustellen. Die Programme können bewertet und kommentiert werden. 

Ausserdem kann im Codeportal-Forum über verschiedene Programmiersprachen diskutiert werden und somit auch Hilfe angeboten werden.
Im Forum kann man auch seine Projekte vorstellen und falls man noch Leute für ein Projekt braucht, dort nach Leuten suchen.

Code Portal entstand durch die Teilnahme bei dem Wettbewerb von Juniorwebaward.
Die Website ist im grossen und ganzen fertig und funktioniert auch, doch werden Einzehlheiten (zB. Wie das Design) verändert und verbessert.

Wir sind froh über jede Form von Kritik damit wir die Website ständig verbessern können.

Sebe


----------



## blackwusel (29. Januar 2009)

Also vom Design her nicht ganz so pralle..
Ich finde dir Überschrift der News passt noch nicht ganz (Wirkt eng und gedrückt, und die Farbe (Weiß) hat für mich einen zu hohen Kontrast.

Was ich gut finde ist der Header, tolles Feature 


Mal ne Frage.. habt ihr das CMS selbst gebastelt samt Upload-Service und Login?
Starte demnächst auch ein Projekt und suche noch ein paar Anregungen


----------



## gdfan (29. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Doch ich würde auch den Kontrast noch erhöhen. Aber sonst recht gut


----------



## SebeXtreme (29. Januar 2009)

blackwusel schrieb:


> Ich finde dir Überschrift der News passt noch nicht ganz (Wirkt eng und gedrückt, und die Farbe (Weiß) hat für mich einen zu hohen Kontrast.



Schriftart wurde geändert, mit vielen anderen Farben experimentiert Weiss ist am besten lesbar.

Website ist bis auf Forum selbst gemacht; Forum ist PHPBB und auf einem seperaten Hoster BPlaced.


----------



## Crizzo (3. Februar 2009)

Optisch macht sie keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Doch unter der Haube kommt schnell Ernüchterung auf. Von "Programmieren" hätte ich erwartet, dass sie sich auch mit HTML/CSS wesentlich besser auskennen. Stattdessen sieht mein Tabellen-Layout und Fehler im Quelltext. Sowie ein inkonsequenter Einsatz von CSS. Euere Navigation ist so simple, die braucht kein JS um zu laufen. 
Könnte für euch interessant sein:
Vorsprung durch Webstandards | Semantischer Code - Definitionen, Methoden, Zweifel
Vorsprung durch Webstandards | Retro-Coding: Semantischer Code ist der Anfang von gutem Design

Der Browser Internet Explorer kann euere Schrift in den Standard-Einstellunge nicht vergrößern (da font-size in der Einheit px angegeben wurde). Vergrößert man die Schrift im Firefox wandert euere Navigation ein paar px nach unten. 

Insgesamt klebt der Inhalt in der Mitte zu weit am linken Rand, da wäre ein größer Abstand nicht schlecht.

Wieso ist eure Website eigentlich so furchtbar lang, obwohl der Inhalt schon viel früher aufhört?

Das Umfragen-Fenster wirkt links unten im Eck ziemlich verloren und fällt den meisten Benutzer wohl nicht auf.


----------



## SebeXtreme (8. Februar 2009)

@ Leertaste
Danke für die spannende Lektüre Vorsprung durch Webstandards 

Wir werden uns bemühen die Website zu verbessern.
Allerdings werden wir erst wieder ab dem 19.2.09 an der Website weiterarbeiten, Ferien.


----------



## DerPater (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Idee erstmal sehr spannend, auch gut umgesetzt wie ich finde.
Der Quelltext finde ich jedoch nicht sehr ordentlich  
Das ganze Tabellenlayout koennte man ganz einfach durch CSS ersetzen, soweit ich mich mit JS auskenne, brauchste das meisste davon auch nicht so ganz dringend
Und noch was, sobald ich auf deine Seite komme, bekomme ich leichte Kopfschmerzen und kneiffe meine Augen zusammen, fuer mich ist es zuviel weiss, weiss nicht wie es anderen ergeht.


----------



## k-b (10. Februar 2009)

Der Rand um das eigentliche Design müsste nicht sein. Das eigentliche Design ist zu grobschlächtig, die Buttons hässlich und Groß.
Die  Kästen wo die News drin sind, sind etwas globig. 

Der Header an sich würde gehen, wenn man das Design nicht über die ganze Breite strecken würde.

Im gesamten wäre die Seite vor 5 Jahren akzeptabel gewesen, aber schaut euch doch mal etwas mehr das Design von den Seiten heutzutage an. Das ist alles etwas schlanker.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Februar 2009)

Ganz so drastisch hätte ich es jetzt nicht ausgedrückt, aber der Kasten in der Mitte passt einfach nicht zu dem drumherum. Ich würde hier eher ein PNG Bild nehmen, komplett weiß und dann an der Transparenz drehen bis es wie eine Glasscheibe aussieht. Dann vielleicht noch nen paar Lichteffekte, fertig.


----------



## SebeXtreme (18. März 2009)

Haben nun ein neues noch nicht ganz finales Design.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. März 2009)

Bei mir landet mit dem Firefox der Login ganz unten rechts.
Ich denke der wär oben besser aufgehoben.


----------



## gdfan (18. März 2009)

Also:
-1. Was total komsich aussieht das bei den Menü Buttons. Abundzu mal ein kompletter weißer Rahmen beim drübergehen, abundzu fehlt er links dqann auch mal rechts. Das würde ich einheitlich machen.
-2. Dann würde ich euch empfehlen CSS zu lernen und die Seite etwas moderner, technisch gesehen zu lösen (keine Tabellen, farbänderungen per CSS, Positionierung per CSS....)
-3. Würde ich euch die Html Developper Toolbar als Firefox Plugin empfehlen oder mit dem W3C Validator mal eure Seite auf Fehler zu überprüfen, denn die steck voller Fehler
-4. Euer Banner finde ich schlicht und gut
-5. Die Hintergrundgrafik stört extrem beim scrollen, --> anders machen
-6. Die Newsboxen gefallen mir nicht, außerdem sind sie Unterschiedlich. Manchmal mit Abstand manschmal ohne zwischen den Elementen
Außerdem warum sind die soweit von oben entfernt

Das waren sicher harte Worte für euch aber ich hoffe ich kann euch helfen eure Seite atraktiver zu gestalten
mfg
gdfab


----------

